# Party Packagers - Check them out.



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just visited Party Packagers tonite and they are going in full force.. Had a ton of halloween stuff. Almost one of the biggest selections i have seen in southern ontario..Wish i had my camera with me to take some pictures..

Picked up a few items.. They have the cheapest bluckies around at 9.99 each vs 14.99 everyone else seems to be charging.. And of course its in Canadian Dollars which makes it all that much better.

They had a bunch of stuff in the clearance bin at 50% off like bloody skull heads that needed a lil hot glue to make them right. Got to talking with the manager of the store and scored a couple of freebie changing pictures that they had written off as damaged.. i just need to frame them..

Check out your local Party Packagers if you have one.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

My PP doesn't have ANY bluckys.  I DID get the peel-n-stick bloody footprints and handprints for only $1.49 each. Considering it took them so long to get the decor out, I was sorely disappointed with the selection.

Which one did you go to?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

St Catherines.. they had a very large selection of stuff.

Dollar Giant has those clings as well for a buck..


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Dollar Giant here doesn't have their Hallowe'en stock out yet. 

Are they the jelly ones, or the vinyl ones?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Party Packagers is one of my favourite Halloween stops every year. Glad to know they aren't going to disappoint this year either.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think we have one of those anywhere around here.... *sigh*


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

They have both the gel and the vinyl clings.. 

No Party Packagers is a canadian company i think mostly based in Ontario.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Sigh, none in Alberta either.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I love my party packagers store in london too, altho there is no clearence area...dam!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

The party packagers in Kitchener has a great selection but no clearance area either!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Went back today with the wife.. it looks like anything that gets broken get thrown into the clearance area.. a few more items in there nothing really great yet.. but i will visit next week again and see


----------



## frenchy (Dec 14, 2007)

Went in the one in Ancaster and after 4 weeks visiting them (they took 4 weeks to put everything in the aisle .) I was there to purchase the Straight from the grave Lantern ,some more 10 inches cauldron that i had last year and (stupidly bought only 2 of each) naturally they don't carry them this year ,wasn't a happy camper but saw some good things like the chandelier and some pretty neat broom .I got myself a hand that is suppose to knock at the door motion activated and tried it here and doesn't work i should have known for 5 dollars lolllllllllll! 
I don't know if it was because i had nothing last year and went there for the first time that this year i am not impress with thier selection beside 2 or 3 things ...... but like scream was saying this is the biggest place for Halloween stuff in ontario .


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Went in the one in Ancaster and after 4 weeks visiting them (they took 4 weeks to put everything in the aisle .) I was there to purchase the Straight from the grave Lantern ,some more 10 inches cauldron that i had last year and (stupidly bought only 2 of each) naturally they don't carry them this year ,wasn't a happy camper but saw some good things like the chandelier and some pretty neat broom .I got myself a hand that is suppose to knock at the door motion activated and tried it here and doesn't work i should have known for 5 dollars lolllllllllll!
> I don't know if it was because i had nothing last year and went there for the first time that this year i am not impress with thier selection beside 2 or 3 things ...... but like scream was saying this is the biggest place for Halloween stuff in ontario .


That's the one I went to. I was NOT impressed with the 4 weeks to get stuff out, and it's a piddly amount. They don't even have a TREE FACE that they had last year. *sigh*

My friends and I are heading down to Buffalo to go to Target, Spirit, Dollar Tree, etc. for Hallowe'en shopping at the beginning of October. I'll just save my money until then.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The location in Whitby is big and I had a lot of fun going through their clearance section (didn't buy much of it, but found a couple small treasures). Nothing broken, just last year's stock (which seems to be going fast). The Ajax location was a bit of a nightmare (and not in a good way).


----------

